# Forum design in progress



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be working on the theme for this forum, so please pardon any broken HTML you might see.

If you have comments, criticisms, suggestions, etc., this is a good place to post them.

This is your forum, and your feedback will help make it the way you want it.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

This is one of my favourites


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

It looks really good...great work DaBullz


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Peja Vu said:


> It looks really good...great work DaBullz


Now that I look at it more, maybe the colors should be switched (Gray for the letters/purple for everything else) like you did for the Spurs board.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Awsome job, DaBullz. It looks great!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA.com Kings 
NBA.com Kings Stats
ESPN Kings Clubhouse 
CBS SportsLine Kings 
Yahoo! Sports Kings 
The Sacramento Bee 
hoopshype Kings Salaries


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Mike Bibby  
Erik Daniels 
Maurice Evans  
Eddie House 
Bobby Jackson 
Kevin Martin  
Brad Miller  
Cuttino Mobley  
Greg Ostertag  
Brian Skinner  
Darius Songaila 
Peja Stojakovic  
Kenny Thomas  
Corliss Williamson


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Is the stuff to the left just a work in progress or did I have too many links?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

had a quote missing, and it screwed up the formatting. Should be fine now, unless a link is broken or something misspelled ;-)


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great now:greatjob:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I still don't like the gray color. 

Maybe its better to be all white?? :whoknows: 

We gotta try something else.


----------

